# ChileR's bangin blueberry oatmeal



## Hijack73 (Jul 3, 2022)

Muchas gracias to one 

 chilerelleno
 for this one.

I went a searchin for blueberries yesterday but all Sam's had was frozen.   I do not recommend a commercially frozen blueberry for this personally.  It took FOREVER to set up.  I stuck a probe in it at 45 minutes and it was at 108.  I bumped the oven to 400 and the edges started sizzling while the middle kept on at a 'stall', so I gave it a little stir at 1 hour and at an hour and 15 minutes I turned the oven back down to 350.  Total cook time was an hour and 40 minutes!!!!  The milk was cold also - so that might have been the double whammy.  Next time (and it's so damn good that there will be a next time) I'll at least heat the milk up in the nukerwave a little IF I'm using frozen berries, and I'll let them thaw a bit and after everything is poured into the pan I'll GENTLY fold them in.  

But - as I mentioned above in my ramblings - this is phenominal stuff.  I omitted the nutmeg, but I could see a scant dash being ok in this.  I am really particular about nutmeg.  

This is going in my dessert file under 'WINNING!"


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 3, 2022)

Man I got 7 bags of fresh blueberries picked a few days ago and then I found three bags in the freezer from last year.  FML


----------



## Hijack73 (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm on my way, you can leave them in the mailbox!!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2022)

Ice cream, it needs ice cream!
Glad ya tried and liked it.
And it is freaking great cold a day or two later, the sugar and cinnamon has a chance to meld together.


----------



## Kuhlman (Jul 18, 2022)

This is fantastic! I'm going to give it a shot with some of my older clients who have a sweet appetite and a like for oats.
fnf mod​


----------

